# Site maintenance tonight - 6/16/10



## Janet H (Jun 16, 2010)

We are going to have a brief service interruption this evening to do some server maintenance.  It shouldn't last more than about 15 minutes and hopefully won't be a substantial inconvenience.


----------



## GB (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up and for the behind the scenes work you all do!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Janet.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Janet
cj


----------

